# Commercial range hood



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Can someone give me a code citation as to whether or not a range hood with fire suppresion is required above a freestanding convection oven and warmer.

I am putting one about the range. But I'm unsure as to what is required above the warmer and oven.

Thanks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Can someone give me a code citation as to whether or not a range hood with fire suppresion is required above a freestanding convection oven and warmer.
> 
> I am putting one about the range. But I'm unsure as to what is required above the warmer and oven.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think so I never seen it here.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe you need to look at NFPA 96 (Chapter 13?). You may also want to call the local inspector to see what he says. Maybe they will let you do it if there is no (and will never be) "grease laden" food being cooked.

Mark


----------

